# No Spare Tyre in France-illegal??



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

It was mentioned that this was the case on another thread & that the law came under the same requirement as the need to carry triangles, yellow jackets etc etc.

I'm not so sure about that and I've googled and wilkypeedia till the cows come home but can't find the definitive answer (with relevant legislation)

So-does anyone know for definite?

Like many others I don't carry a spare and have been "puncturesealed".

Don't want a discussion on merits of Punctureseal v others v Spare-just an answer to the "legality" question if poss please


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The AA is a good place to find out about the latest foreign driving requirements.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French law*

Hi

A quick call to the AA or RAC's relevant legal team would provide the answer, or an email to the French Embassy in London.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Many vehicles sold in France do not have a spare as standard. Ducato and Boxer for starters. Smart for another.
Gerry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for info & suggestions...I'll ring round- (may have to be tomorrow now :roll: )

....unless anyone else knows in the interim :wink:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

My Rapido didn't have a spare - we purchased one - I know we bought in Germany but they weren't going to provide one anyway.

Carol


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When I was international trucking, you either had to have a spare wheel or some kind of recovery/tyre service/fitting agreement. (service contract)
Breakdown cover will suffice.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a French van and bought in Germany. It has no spare only a puncture/sealing kit.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Grath said:


> When I was international trucking, you either had to have a spare wheel or some kind of recovery/tyre service/fitting agreement. (service contract)
> Breakdown cover will suffice.


 Unsure about France but in Spain we had to have a spare for the unit and one for the trailer. Don't remember any regs for France but we always ran equipped for Spain anyway. :?


----------

